# Wie kann ich meine Daten sichern?



## khaller (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Computerfachfrauen und Männer,

einige seltsame Startgeräusche haben mich daran erinnert, dass es sicher gut
wäre, für den Fall eines HD-crashs ein Backup der Daten bei der Hand zu
haben.
Leider habe ich von Datensicherung wenig Ahnung und möchte euch deshalb um
Rat bitten.

Mein C. arbeitet mit Windoes XP home. Das System hat zwei Festplatten: Nr.
mit 120 GB  Partition C: und E:    40 und 80 GB      sowie D: und F:  je 30
GB      XP auf C:
12 fach DVD-Brenner.

Ich habe z.B. Das Nero 6 Backup Programm. Nach einigem lesen und probieren
erscheint es mir angesichts der Plattengröße und Datenmenge irgendwie
unmöglich, von allem ein IMAGE herzustellen. Das wären ja irre viele Daten
und DVD's. Deshalb meine Fragen:

1. Welche Daten sollten bei einem Backup überhaupt gesichert werden?
2. Welches Programm ist dafür empfehlenswert?
3. Nein, einen Streamer möchte ich nicht einbauen, weil dafür kein Platz
mehr ist.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine ähnliche Konfiguration und weiss, wie man es
macht oder ob man es besser läßt. Danke im Voraus.

Klaus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Dezember 2004)

Naja, sicher solltest du alles was dir lieb und wichtig ist, z.B.:

Eigenen Dateien
Projektdateien
Emails
Favouriten
Messengerdaten
Downloads

etc.

Dann halt gucken was die Daten so in Anspruch nehmen und anhand dessen muss man dann eine Backupomethode überlegen.


----------



## mschuetzda (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
die Daten deines E-Mail-Programmes solltest Du auch sichern, das wird oft vergessen. 
Statt Streamer, könntest Du auch eine externe USB-HD einsetzen. 
Die Betriebssystempartition würde ich nur so groß wie unbedingt notwendig machen + etwas Reserve. Meine XP-Partition ist z.B.  bei 10 GB nur zu 45% belegt. Nur das wichtigste auf C: installieren, alles andere z.B. auf D:. Dann ist das "Systemimage" nur ca. 3,5 MB groß.  
Ein sehr gutes Backup-Programm (Freeware), mit dem man gezielt bestimmte Ordfenr, dateien usw. sichern kann findest Du hier: http://www.ieap.uni-kiel.de/surface/ag-berndt/down-home.html


----------



## knackpunkt83 (29. Dezember 2004)

Genau, erst gucken was wichtig ist. Das passt oft auf ne DVD. Ansonsten die anderen Festplatten ausnutzen oder zusätzliche anschaffen (wird wohl ohnehin nötig sein wenn die alte in den letzten Zügen ist). 
Wenn ein zweiter PC vorhanden ist kannst du auch ne Sicherung übers Netz vornehmen.

Wenn du die gesamte Platte so wie sie ist sichern willst brauchst du eine Software wie PQ Drive Image oder Norton Ghost. Diese Programme speichern quasi eine gesamte Partition in einer Datei! Es wird allerdings auch entsprechend viel Platz für das Image benötigt. Logischer Weise darf das Image auch nicht auf derselben Partition gespeichert werden von der es erstellt wird. Bei PQDI bin ich mir sicher das man allerdings noch komprimieren kann, wird wohl auch bei Norton gehen.
So lassen sich große Datenmengen einfach und schnell wieder herstellen. Auch ein ganzes System mit OS und Software lässt sich wieder benutzen. 
Nachteil ist allerdings wenn du wichtige Hardeware austauschst kann das gesicherte System nicht starten wenn du es wieder nutzt!


----------

